# تعرف بأهم المضـائق المائية في العالم بالخرائط



## saizgax (3 فبراير 2010)

ماهواالمضيق المضيق هوا​​قناة مائية تصل مسطحين مائيين كبيرين ببعضهما وبالتالي فإنها تقع بين مساحتين كبيرتين من اليابسة. مصطلحات مضيق وممر مائي وقناة تستخدم كمرادفات قابلة للتبادل. أغلب المضائق تكون ذات أهمية اقتصادية إذ أنها تكون المنفذ والممر الوحيد لجميع الطرق البحرية المتجهة إلى مكان ما. العديد من الحروب قامت بسبب النزاع على المضائق والقنوات.
[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/av0gti26oyo0.jpg"]

[/URL]
صورة فضائية لمضيق جبل طارق

[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/3ad1jzgh2cn4.jpg"]

[/URL]
مضيق البوسفور

[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/ndf4u32cxu7t.jpg"]

[/URL]
مضيق دوفر

اسماء اهم المضائق حول العالم ومكانها
أ
مضيق أغاتو
مضيق أكاشي - يقع في اليابان
مضيق أوريسند - بين السويد و الدنمارك
مضيق أوترنتو - بين ألبانيا و إيطاليا .
ب
مضيق باب المندب- يصل بين البحر الأحمر و المحيط الهندي
مضيق باس - يصل بين تاسمانيا و أستراليا
مضيق بالي - بين جزيرة بالي وجزيرة جاوة
مضيق برينغ - يصل بين أمريكا الشمالية و آسيا
مضيق البوسفور - يصل بين آسيا وأوروبا
مضيق بونيفاشيو - يصل بين سردينيا وكورسيكا
مضيق بالك - بين الهند وسريلانكا
مضيق بونيفاسيو - بين سردينيا وكورسيكا في البحر الأبيض المتوسط
مضيق بافن - بين جرينلاند وجزيرة بافن الكندية
مضيق بنما - بين المحيط الهادي و المحيط الأطلسي
ت
مضيق تيران - بمدخل خليج العقبة، ويفصل جزيرة تيران عن مدينة شرم الشيخ بشبه جزيرة سيناء.
مضيق تورس - بين أستراليا و غينيا الجديدة
ج
مضيق جورجيا
مضيق جبل طارق - يفصل بين البحر الابيض المتوسط و المحيط الاطلسي .
مضيق جوبال - بين رأس محمد( سيناء ) ومصر( الصحراء الشرقية ).
د
مضيق دايفس - بين جزيرة بافن و غرينلاند .
مضيق الدردنيل - يفصل بين اسيا و أوروبا .
مضيق دوفر(بادوكاليه)- بين فرنسا و إنجلترا .
مضيق دانمرك - بين أيسلندا وغرينلاند .
ز
مضيق زنجبار - يقع بين جزيرة زنجبار و قارة إفريقيا
س
مضيق سانت جورج - بين إيرلندا عن ويلز .
مضيق سكاجراك - في شمال أوروبا .
مضيق سونر - بين سومطرة و جاوة .
ش
المضيق الشمالي - بين إسكتلندا و إيرلندا الشمالية .
ف
مضيق فلوريدا - يصل بين فلوريدا و كوبا .
مضيق فرموزا - بين الصين وتايوان .
ك
مضيق كوك - يصل بين الجزيرة الشمالية لنيوزيلندا والجزيرة الجنوبية لنيوزيلندا .
مضيق كوريا - شبه الجزيرة الكورية واليابان
مضيق كيتان- يقع في اليابان
مضيق كاريماتا
مضيق كانمون- يصل بين جزيرتي هونشو و كيوشو اليابانيتين .
مضيق كاتجات - يقغ بالدانمرك ، وهوالمضيق الوحيد الذي يصل بين مضيقين (بين مضيق سكاجراك ومضيق أوريسند).
مضيق كيرش - بين شبة جزيرة القرم وروسيا في البحر الأسود .
ل
مضيق لابيروز - بين جزيرة هوكايدو اليابانية و جزيرة سخالين الروسية في المحيط الهادي .
م
مضيق مادورا - بين جزيرتي جزيرة جاوة وجزيرة مادورا الأندونيستين .
مضيق ماجلان - يقع بين أرض النار و رأس هورن بأمريكا الجنوبية .
مضيق مانيتش - قناة بحرية تصل بحر قزوين ببحر آزوف .
مضيق مسينا - بين صقلية وإيطاليا .
مضيق مكسر - في المحيط الهادي عند إندونيسيا .
مضيق ملقا - بين ماليزيا و سومطرة .
مضيق موزمبيق - أعرض مضيق في العالم، يفصل أفريقيا عن جزيرة مدغشقر .
ن
مضيق ناروتو - بين جزيرة أواجي اليابانية ومنطقة شيكوكو في اليابان .
هـ
هرمز - يفصل بين شبة الجزيرة العربية و إيران .
هدسن - في كندا،وهو المضيق الذى يصل بين خليجين (خليج هدسن وخليج بافن).
ي
مضيق يوكاتان - بين كوبا ويوكاتان في المكسيك

قائمة بالمعلومات لأشهر المضائق في العالم 
أوريسند
[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/irzgh7yl5ywp.png"]

[/URL]
السويد بالأصفر والدنمارك بالأحمر يفصل بينهما مضيق أوريسند ويتصلان مع بعضهما بجسر أوريسند

مضيق باب المندب
قناة تصل البحر الأحمر بخليج عدن و المحيط الهندي وتفصل قارة آسيا عن قارة إفريقيا.
المسافة بين ضفتي المضيق هي 30 كم تقريبا من رأس منهالي في الساحل الآسيوي إلى رأس سيان على الساحل الإفريقي. جزيرة بريم تفصل المضيق إلى قناتين الشرقية منها تعرف باسم باب اسكندر عرضها 3 كم وعمقها 30 . أما القناة الغربية واسمها "دقة المايون" فعرضها 25 كم وعمقه يصل إلى 310 م. بالقرب من الساحل الإفريقي توجد مجموعة من الجزر الصغيرة يطلق عليها الأشقاء السبعة. هناك تيار سطحي يجري للداخل في القناة الشرقية. وفي القناة الغربية فهناك تيار عميق قوي يجري للخارج.
[URL="http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00171/r9mne2f6le7s.png"]

[/URL]
صورة لمضيق باب المندب من ناسا

مضيق باس
مضيق يصل بين بحر تاسمانيا شرقا, و المحيط الهندي غربا, و يفصل بين جزيرة تاسمانيا جنوبا و أستراليا شمالا .
أطلق على المضيق اسم باس نسبة إلى البحار البريطاني جورج باس الذي مر عبر المضيق سنة 1798 ، مبرهنا على انفصال تاسمانيا عن أستراليا . يقدر طول المضيق بـ 290 كم وعرضه بمعدل 225 كم
[URL="http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00171/zw74taz9alq1.png"]

[/URL]
مضيق باس (باللون البنفسجي) الذي يفصل بين القارة الأسترالية و تاسمانيا

مضيق بالي
هو مضيق يفصل بين جزيرتين بالي و جاوة الأندونيسيتين، يبلغ عرض هذا المضيق حوالي 2,4 كيلومتر.



صورة لمضيق بالي

مضيق برينغ
يفصل بين قارة آسيا وقارة أمريكا، وهو يصل بين بحر برينغ والمحيط المتجمد الشمالي, هذا المضيق تم اكتشافه في المرة الأولى من طرف البحار الروسي سيمين إيفانوفيتش ديجنيف سنة 1648, وأبحر فيه من جديد الدنماركي فيتوس برينغ سنة 1728، ثم مرة أخرى من طرف البحار الإنجليزي جيمس كوكو فرديريك ويليام بيشي.
أضيق جزء في مضيق برينغ نجده بين رأس ديجنيف في روسيا, و رأس أمير بلاد الغال في ألاسكا حيث يبلغ عرض المضيق في هذا الجزء 64 كم.
[URL="http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00171/evkrf1oqmzvy.jpg"]

[/URL]
صورة فضائية لمضيق برينج
[URL="http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00171/guj4drj2xxhu.png"]

[/URL]

البوسفور أو مضيق إسطنبول 
(بالتركية İstanbul Boğazı، باليونانية Βόσπορος)، هو مضيق يصل بين البحر الأسود وبحر مرمرة، ويعتبر مع مضيق الدردنيل الحدود الجنوبية بين قارة آسيا وأوروبا، ويبلغ طوله 30 كم، ويتراوح عرضه بين (550 متر و 3000 متر)، وحسب المعتقدات اليونانية القديمة، فإن تسمية المضيق تعني ممر البقرة.
مياه مضيق البوسفور مصنفة ضمن مجال الملاحة الدولية، وتعتبر حركة السفن بالمضيق واحدة من أهم نقاط الملاحة البحرية في العالم، حيث بلغ عدد السفن المارة بالمضيق سنة 2003 حوالي 47000 سفينة منها أكثر من 8000 سفينة تحمل مواد خطيرة (غاز مميع،بترول ...الخ)، وفي سنة 2004 تزايد عدد السفن المارة بالمضيق ووصل عددها أكثر من 53000 سفينة.
يخترق المضيق تيارات مائية خطيرة، وضيق المضيق في بعض المناطق يجعل من الملاحة صعبة، وقد وقعت العديد من الحوادث الخطيرة، نذكر منها حادث تصادم سفينتين محملتين بالبترول في 13 مارس1994 أدت إلى وفاة 25 بحار، وفي 15 يوليو2005، باخرة بانامية غرقت بالمضيق في ظروف غامضة.
ويقطع هذا المضيق جسران هما جسر البوسفور وجسر السلطان محمد الفاتح
​http://arabsh.com/


صورة فضائية لمضيق بوسفور ومدينة إستنبول التركية
[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/n8aienna8bs9.png"]

[/URL]
خريطة لمضيقي البوسفور والدردنيل

مضيق تيران
هو ممر مائي عرضه 4,50 كم بين شبه جزيرة سيناء و شبه جزيرة العرب، ويفصل خليج العقبة عن البحر الأحمر. وتوجد جزيرتان في الممر المائي وهما جزيرة تيران و جزيرة صنافير.
التسمية الصحيحة لمضيق تيران هي مضائق تيران ، إذ أن هناك مضيقان أوسعهما بين مدينة شرم الشيخ بسيناء و جزيرة تيران و فيه ممران أعمقهما و أوسعهم هو ممر إنتربرايز إلى الغرب (عمقه 950 قدم) و ممر جرافتون المحفوف بالشعاب المرجانية (عمقه 240 قدم) ، والمضيق الآخر بين جزيرة صنافير و جزيرة العرب ضحل (عمقه 54 قدم) وممره ضيق .
[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/oohwgxekwurs.jpg"]

[/URL]
صورة لمضيق تيران

تحدثت الصحف المصرية في مطلع الألفية عن اقتراح بناء جسر من شرم الشيخ إلى رأس الشيخ حميد (بالسعودية) فوق جزيرتي تيرانوصنافير .

مضيق جبل طارق
يقع هذا المضيق البحري بين شبه جزيرة إيبيريا من شمال والساحل الإفريقي من جنوب، ويصل بين مياه المحيط الاطلسي ومياه البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وعلى شواطئ المضيق تقع كل من المغرب و اسبانيا ومنطقة الحكم الذاتي جبل الطارق البريطانية. سمي بذلك لأن القائد طارق بن زياد قد عبره في بداية الغزوات الاسلامية لاسبانيا عام 711 م، وقد تصحف لفظ الاسم في اللغات الأوروبية حيث يسمى ب"جبرالتار" بالإنكليزية أو "خبرالتار" بالإسبانية. يبلغ عمق المياه فيه حوالي 300 متر، وأقل مسافة بين ضفتيه هي 14 كيلومتر. ويعتبر من أهم المعابر البحرية في العالم. و سمي قديما بأعمدة هرقل حيث يروى أنه كانت تقع خلفه قارة أطلانطس الخيالية
[URL="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00171/4twhp9rvejxd.jpg"]

[/URL]

ودة رابط به شرح ايضابالصورجبته لكم وبه بعض الخرائط المفيدة
http://www.moqatel.com/openshare/Behoth/Gography11/geography/sec226.doc_cvt.htm​


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (6 فبراير 2010)

ديما مواضيع جميله ومشوءه للعمل فى المجال البحرى وبجد انا بستفيد منك كتير


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------

